# Best Buy which brand quality for the money



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm always checking out what's for sale used, just in case I find a good deal and want to make a change. So I'm interested in opinions, experience, etc. as to which brands offer the most quality/reliability for the money. I know this can be controversial.

Our Hymer C class is 11 years old. The exterior shows a few marks here and there but nothing related to quality of build. Inside other than the seat covers being a bit faded it looks new. But I have had t fix a few minor problems, for example drawer hardware, plastic pipe drain in the bath, heater pipes coming lose. Aging plastic seems a problem, and things like fridge that were not made by Hymer.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am impressed you have a bath in your mohome? 

You see v old hymers still around so that says it all! I quite like Bosch but older stuff as I think they are all much the same these days only so long shelf life.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Am impressed you have a bath in your mohome?
> 
> You see v old hymers still around so that says it all! I quite like Bosch but older stuff as I think they are all much the same these days only so long shelf life.


What do you call that place where there is the wc and the shower. Though there is not a bath tub I think bath is a generic term.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

jhelm said:


> What do you call that place where there is the wc and the shower. Though there is not a bath tub I think bath is a generic term.


Washroom? ..... Shower room? .........could be other answers but not normally bath or bathroom unless there is a bath in it .... well, not in England anyway.

I did see a motorhome for sale last year which had a bath in it: I also know someone who has a motorhome who lives in Bath but that may just be confusing you. 

Also, the thing in the 'washroom' that you wash your hands in is a basin ( washbasin ) not a 'sink' as many people these days seem to call them which is confusing also because the 'sink' is in the kitchen ( kitchen sink ) . I think that that just about covers it ..... anyone else? 

Harvey


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Harvey,

"Also, the thing in the 'washroom' that you wash your hands in is a basin ( washbasin ) not a 'sink' as many people these days seem to call them which is confusing also because the 'sink' is in the kitchen ( kitchen sink )" 

If the "sink" is in the kitchen, why indeed do we call it the "kitchen sink"? why not just use the term "sink"? :?: 

I'm off to my bedroom bed now  


Regards,
John


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Just for fun from Wikipedia: 

A bathroom is a room that may have different functions depending on the cultural context. In the most literal sense, the word bathroom means "a room with a bath". Because the traditional bathtubs have partly made way for modern showers, including steam showers, the more general definition is "a room where one bathes".

There can be just a shower (or shower-bath), just a bath (or bathtub) or both; and often both plumbing fixtures are combined in the bathtub. The room may also contain a sink (or wash basin or hand basin), a lavatory and a bidet.

In the United States, "bathroom" commonly means "a room containing a lavatory". In other countries this is usually called the "toilet" or alternatively "water closet" (WC), lavatory or "loo". The word "bathroom" is also used in the U.S. for a public toilet (the more formal U.S. term being "restroom").


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

jhelm said:


> Just for fun from Wikipedia:
> 
> A bathroom is a room that may have different functions depending on the cultural context. In the most literal sense, the word bathroom means "a room with a bath". Because the traditional bathtubs have partly made way for modern showers, including steam showers, the more general definition is "a room where one bathes".
> 
> ...


You missed out Bog.
Gary :wink:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

So anyway how is your camper holding up. Would you buy that brand again?


----------

